

Gmail SMTP Certificate Just Expired - k2xl
http://i.imgur.com/7AvO3VH.png

======
actionscripted
Does this have anything to do with the certificate issues from a week ago?
[http://googleonlinesecurity.blogspot.de/2015/03/maintaining-...](http://googleonlinesecurity.blogspot.de/2015/03/maintaining-
digital-certificate-security.html)

------
nkrumm
I'm seeing this also. Was this expected?

Edit: it's happened before:
[https://www.seroundtable.com/archives/017825.html](https://www.seroundtable.com/archives/017825.html)

~~~
MaysonL
Judging from the comments there, this is at least the _fourth time_ this has
happened.

